# Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe: "Das erste Mal Norwegen"



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Juli 2006)

*Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe *

"Das erste Mal Norwegen"

Bremen. Unter dem Motto "Das erste Mal Norwegen" lädt der Weserangelshop
(Bremen) Interessierte zu einem mehrstündigen Informationsabend ein. Die
beiden Quantum-Testangler und ausgewiesenen Norwegen-Spezialisten Sascha
Hausmann und Sven Weide werden in den Geschäftsräumlichkeiten am Freitag,
den 18. August, ab 18 Uhr ausführlich über die Faszination des Angellandes
Nr. 1 der Deutschen berichten.
Grundsätzliche Tipps zur Reisegebiets-Wahl, der dort jeweils zu erwartenden
Zielfische und Fischkaliber und der aussichtsreichsten Saisonzeiten werden
vor allem Norwegen-Neulinge äußerst hilfreich sein. Ihre aus der Praxis
stammenden Tipps hinsichtlich der Ausrüstung sowie die Vorstellung der
fängigsten Vorfächer werden aber auch diejenigen interessieren, die schon
mal im Land der Trolle waren.
Auch den richtigen Umgang mit Echolot, GPS-Satelliten-Navigation und
Seekarten * von vielen gefürchtet * werden die beiden Spezialisten
ausführlich erklären. Mit in ihrem Gepäck eine Fülle fesselnder Angelbilder
und traumhaft schöner Landschaftsaufnahmen, die die Vorfreude auf die
Norwegenreise so richtig wachsen lassen. Einen Informationsabend, den man
nicht verpassen sollte.
Ort und weitere Infos: Weser-Angelshop, Hartmut Eckert-Klamand,
Steinsetzerstraße 7 (Im Werder-Karree), 28279 Bremen, www.weserangelshop.de,
Email: info@weserangelshop.de, Tel. 0700-GOFISHING oder 0421-592014

*Hier* gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

